# for those with the maverick thermometers with chamber temperature probe



## ddigitalpimp (Jun 2, 2010)

do you use the clip it came with to secure it near the cooking surface?  someone mentioned in another thread that this would cause it to read hotter because it is in direct contact with the grate.

any other suggestions if you have your chamber probe rigged up a different way?


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 2, 2010)

I just about always use my metal clip it came with. The only few times I didn't was because I couldn't find it. I usually put my smoker probe in the metal clip then put my meat probe through a piece of wood and put them side by side so I have two smoker temp readings to go by and they always read the same if they are in the same area of the smoker as eachother. I have not had an issue with the metal clip giving it a false reading.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 2, 2010)

I use a small wooden block with a hole drilled through it to hold the chamber probe.  That way the  smoker probe has a more stable base and has less of a chance to tip and have it touching the hot grates.  On occasion when I am repositioning the racks of ribs on the grate, I come in contact with the probe wire.  So far the probe has been stable and not tipped.


----------



## corn cob (Jun 2, 2010)

I use a small potato...sliced in half to create a flat surface...Slide the probe through....It holds the probe about 1 inch or so off the surface of the grate....


----------



## smokey paul (Jun 2, 2010)

I just had a though (LOL) Would not the grate be the same temp as the hot air flowing by it and is that not the temp we want to know???

the grate can not be hotter than the air around it... I always use the clip as it fits into the grate and hold well not if you hit it with a rib or butt but well. I put it into the middle of the grate away from the walls...


----------



## morkdach (Jun 2, 2010)

metal clip for me seems to read the same as the pid controller probe which was mounted in oak.


----------



## ddigitalpimp (Jun 2, 2010)

next time i smoke (hopefully this saturday) i will use the meat probe on some wood next to the metal probe on the clip on the grate.  hopefully they will read the same.

the one reason why i asked was i have two therms on my ECB gourmet smoker; the one it came with (warm> ideal <hot) and one with actual temps.  the ECB therm reads almost at warm and the regular one reads at like 190~200 when the one on the grate is at 225.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 2, 2010)

I lost that metal clip thingy years ago. Like others have done, I use a wood block with a hole drilled in it or I push the probe though half of a patato. My ET-73 finally bit the dust on my last smoke after five years of good use. I've gotta a couple on the wish list for Father's Day.


----------

